# this bloodline



## hounddog73 (Jan 16, 2009)

newb here and was wondering an opinion on this bloodline if you guys dont mind...

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [303331] :: SMITH'S ABIGAIL


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Which bloodline? Or you just wondering about how that dog is bred? The only dog Im familar with on that ped is Tant's Yellow. But then again Im not exactly an expert. Could ya be a little more specific as too what you want to know?


----------



## hounddog73 (Jan 16, 2009)

wondering how it was bred i guess ...


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Well I don't recognize most of the dogs in the first four. I see some Tramp back a ways as well as Indian Bolio, and some Jeep.

I would say Scatter Bred Game dog.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

This is Tant's Yellow, a great game-dog IMO.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [397] :: TANT'S YELLOW (6XW)


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Well I don't recognize most of the dogs in the first four. I see some Tramp back a ways as well as Indian Bolio, and some Jeep.
> 
> *I would say Scatter Bred Game dog.*


I agree with this statement. :goodpost:


----------

